# ChiefArchitect X5



## redeye (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone I hope all is well!!

I recently purchased ChiefArchitect X5 and I have to admit it it's a little confusing when you fist start" But I'm getting the hang of it pretty quick and easy,,, 

Does anyone else also use or planning to use this program to create construction documents? If so we should exchange ideas and information to help improve each other experience.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sign up for free online webinars, they will show you lots of tips and tricks. They also have videos posted on site and You Tube has lots of helpful videos.


----------



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

Chieftalk is your best bet for this.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I use Chief, I think quite a few people use Chief here.

Is your icon of Fumio Demura?

Andy.


----------



## redeye (Dec 26, 2012)

@Greg how do I find the webinare, is it something on their online store or is it a third party deal? 

@Andy I don't Know what you mean?


----------



## PDArch (Oct 6, 2011)

Try these 2 resources. They will have more than enough info to get you going

http://chieftutor.com/
http://www.chieftalk.com/forum.php


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

They have many video's to help out beginners. 
http://video.chiefarchitect.com/


----------

